# Toast



## Susi (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking for a good old fashioned Toast receipe?
I love toast the ones here in Germany are all very sweet and England is a little far to just get a loaf..........
Would be grateful for your help!

Thanks
Susi


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 22, 2005)

If you are in Germany, I suggest you go to Lidl, they sell loaves of white square bread slices, fit for making the plain old fashioned toast you are talking about.  Also large in size, too!!  It should be easily spotted, it is called something like "american sandwich" or something like that, with strident blue and red design on the plastic wrapping bag.  You will like Lidl, I am sure you will find oodle of goodies at very good prices!!


----------



## cara (Oct 22, 2005)

It IS called american sandwich ;o)
but in my opinion it's quite the same as the usual "german toast"....


I don´t know, but maybe you find something here:
http://www.agrar.de/landfrauen/forum/index.php?topic=328.0

I´m afraid that is nothing for the americans because its a german link ;o)


----------



## Susi (Oct 22, 2005)

hi all,
it is not for me it is for a  friend and she would like to make her own toast.
Oh yes i go to Lidl for my toast but they dont seem to tell us how to make it.
Thanks anyway for your help,
Susi


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 22, 2005)

In case you are being serious.

Take a slice of bread.  Put it in the toaster.  Two or three minutes later..... up pops TOAST.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2005)

Susi are you talking about Wonder Bread?


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2005)

After reading the messages some more I think you are talking about French Toast.  It is easy to make. 

3 large eggs
3/4 cup milk
1 tablespoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon vanilla
1/8 teaspoon salt
8 slices of bread

In bowl beat eggs, milk, sugar, vanilla and salt with wire whisk until well mixed.  Pour into shallow bowl.  Heat griddle over medium heat.  Grease griddle with vegetable oil, if necessary.  Dip bread into egg mixture.  Place on griddle.  Cook about 4 minutes on each side or until golden brown.


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2005)

you can also add some cinnamon and nutmeg to the egg mixture. at least that's what i do


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 23, 2005)

SierraC
It's interesting that in the UK, the French toast recipe we use is a savoury dish - no sugar, vanilla etc.  Most little children here grow up calling it 'Eggy Bread'!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2005)

Ishbel, I am still not sure if French Toast is what Susi was referring to, but I figured I would at least try to give her an answer.  I like the name of Eggy Bread.  It sounds more fun.


----------

